# Such a waste!!!!



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Hunted SD again Sun and Mon. bagged 36 of em. when I got back to the motel on Sun. another group from MN had got back to their room too with quite a few birds. then when I went out Mon morning I noticed that they left all their birds on the front step of their room as they went hunting again. Then when I came back they were already back with another bunch of birds that they threw on the pile.Then I went out in the evening for the last try and when I came back to the room I noticed that the owner of the motel was throwing the birds in her dumpster because the other hunters had checked out and left without their bird and she said they had left them out in the hot sun all day plus the night before and they were rotting already. Now I don't know if this is a common practice but I feel it is a complete waste of game! If I knew they were going to just dump their kill and leave I woul have been happy to take them and clean them for my own use! It is acts like this that just piss me off when I see this stuff happen!!! Just sharing my thouts!! :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## spirit water steve (Mar 13, 2003)

I have witnessed this kind of thing very rarely..its reminiscent of what we did to the buffalo in the nineteenth century. If I see it occuring I don't hesitate to stand up for what is right and speak directly to the culprits. One recent group of visitors here ducked out early without paying their bill andleft quite pile of northern pike. Fortunately it was below zero so they weren't spoiled. I thawed them and cleaned them. My wife and I smoked them and pickled them and we just opened a jar today. It will be catch and release for me for a while... Also.. I'm glad to here you were able to get some birds. I haven't brought enough in close enough. Perhaps this snow will knock them down where I can get at some.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

should have called the warden


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You probably still can...call the motel owner.She has the names and addresses of those guys.Then call the TIP number.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

This is why ND needs to really crack down on Hunters like this - I know residents do stupid things But you can go to alot of sites from other states & see folks bragging about shooting hundreds of Birds while in ND.

My expirence with NR's showed alot of them want to shoot & shoot & shoot anything that flys by - & then only attempt to retrieve the mallards & other select birds.

I wish ND would have a year that it could really crack down & catch alot more of these people - Sure one or two Big Busts gets the publicity - But if they could spread out & catch more & make it public - It would be great to let the SLOBS know ND does not put up with their kind.

But in order to even put a dent into enforcement - they need more money & wardens & the Help (& eyes) of all responsible Hunters. It time to reward & praise those that can assist Law Enforcement in catching these lawbreakers. Make it a thing of Pride & make good hunters feel it is a good thing to report abuse.

Not just ignore or cover up for them - all that does is say its OK :roll:

Does the G&FD ask local police & Sherrifs to assist them during hunting season - do the USFW & State G&FD really work together ??? All season or do they just do a few Hwy game checks together ???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Actually there is a way to stop any over-harvesting.When I lived in Minn in the 60's and hunted in SE No. Dak we recieved a book of tags.They were the peel off kind like our deer tags, and we had to attach them to the leg.I think we recieved something like 15 duck tags and about that many goose tags.When they were all used up you were finished hunting.
It was a pain,but it would stop people from shooting a limit 5-6 days in a row.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Ken,

I could see how that would affect the honest/ethical hunters but the slobs who only want to see how many they can kill would probably leave their birds in the field instead of at the motel.

The wardens do their best but they are stretched thin. I think it is up to us to police ourselves--report game violations and weed out the 5% that give us all a bad name.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FACE,

Call the hotel, and get their information. Than call:

1-800-472-2121 (RAP - Report all Poachers) and turn them in.

They have to live and learn, or these jokers will continue to taint the views of hunter/fishermen.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris...like I said,it was a pain to have to do that and I am not in favor of it.But it is a way to stop this kind of thing.


----------



## spirit water steve (Mar 13, 2003)

Hope some of you will come as my guest and share your views while we walk around town and pick up the trash that is exposed by the spring thaw. I encourage folks to be part of the solution as we model upright behaviour. Just finshed a stick of smoked northern. Change i spirit happens one person at a time.


----------



## Fattire (Feb 19, 2003)

Face

I hate to say it but you and the hotel owner are as much to blame as the hunters who wasted the birds.

It is your responsibility to call the warden and tip line when you see these things as a hunter and a citizen.

It is not any different than people complaining about habitat loss or gun bans and they don't belong to DU/Delta or the NRA.

If you saw a man slap his wife would you not step in?

These guys slapped the face of every ethical hunter.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That is just ridiculous behavior. If these people want to call themselves hunters they have to be a hunter. As we all know hunting involves a lot more than going out in the field pursuing our game of choice. If they just like shooting i suggest they get into sporting clays. It's those few unethical/irresponsable people that can turn many people off from hunting.

Goose haven.......the back of my pickup


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

:lost: FATTIRE: real slick move jumping to conclusions and placing blame when you don' know anything about the situation idiot! FYI...I did call the TIP hotline and reported the violation and gave all the pertinent info that I could and they were glad I called. they are contacting the motel manager to find out any more info that they can get! So I feel I did as much as I could and what I should. Had I known they were ggoing to waste game I would have handled the situation differently.As for what the motel manager did at that time, I don't know, I had to get home. But if you know she did nothing then you are a freakin' genious! After all as I mentioned in my post I was just sharing my view as to how STUPID AND WASTEFUL THAT SOME SO-CALLED HUNTERS ARE!!!


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

One thing you have to keep in mind is the only illegal thing they did was litter. Wanton waste only states you have to retrieve them after that even though we may not like it they can do what ever they want with them.


----------



## Fattire (Feb 19, 2003)

Face

I am very happy you called the tip line and getting in someone's face is not always the answer or safest thing to do.

I wrongly assumed (*** out of you and me) you did not call because you did not mention it in your post that you had taken any action.

I don't know about ND but in ID, CO and AK it is illegal to waste the meat of a game bird or big game animal. If you are packing out big game you better take the ribs or you can be ticketed in Colorado, Idaho or AK. In Colorado If you breast a goose or duck and leave the legs you can be ticketed.

So I don't know what the law is in ND but in CO, ID and AK I know that you must make an attempt to find shot game and to recover all reasonable meat from the dead animal.

I hope they catch those guys with your call Face.

Happy hunting


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Dean is right - some states do have the wording about consuming - but not most - I had this confirmed by a supervisor of the G&FD - My question was if I could save (freeze a few birds) to use for dog training. Obvisously I was not going to eat them after that.

I just don't get the bringing them in - to show off ??? & then just dump em - Breasting them only takes a minute - Or give them away


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

If SD's WW laws are comparable to ND, Dean and Fetch are right they did nothing illegal (unethical is another story). Breasting wasn't a LEGAL option either because of the transport laws.

I intentionally didn't bring this topic up during the session, as it seemed inflamatory, but I'm told similar instances throughout the duck belt in ND each fall are very common. With a two-day possession limit, and only so many ducks that can be eaten or given away, I've heard that wardens regularly run into dumpsters containing a substantial number of whole birds. That was one of the shortcomings of 1307, with it's 10 day seasons. Nonresidents and wardens hate them, but bringing back the tags would help these situations.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would be all for taging birds, its any easy way to keep track of how many birds a guy shoots a year.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

DAN
although there may be a two limit posseion limit it still doesnt allow the taking of more than a daily limit per day. if the limit is a 10 day season then 60 would be the max no. of birds(ducks) allowed so what is the point of throwing away birds? just to keep hunting(or shooting birds)? when i hunt i'll have my two day possesion and if i can't consume them all then i gift them to my not hunting wife or son-which is perfectly legal according to the feds. and then maybe end up with another two days possession. but never harvesting more than any daily limit.so if i were hunting a 10 day stretchwith my wife and son at the hotel i could have taken all 60 birds providing 14 were consumed. According to the fed. officer i talked with a person could be cited for leaving birds or throwing away edible meat so they may shoot more birds. As for keeping birds for dog training such as waterfowl, the birds kept for that purpose count towards possession limit.the fed mentioned to me that throwing away nonedible meat such as gangrene or spoiled meat is not ww. but throwing away usable meat was.i like hunting birds as much as the next guy but come on something should be done to that kind of person. it affects everything from bird population to non or anti-hunters views,and gives activists alot of fuel for their never ending fight to abolish hunting.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Another thought.....don't you all feel that if tthey started coming out with tags for the birds that SOME people would just shoot and leave or fail to tag them? remember most of us police ourselves when it comes to the regs. with all the hunting i take on i might get checked by a warden once during the fall and that is for all hunting! those breaking the rules tend to do so because they know that the chances of being checked is really slim. so remember report anything that doesen't seem right whether unethical or outright illegal! let the warden sort it out. after all it is their job.and they like hearing from us!


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

What are you trying to get at. The limit is 20 a day so if you hunted 10 days you could of have had 200 on you.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

FACE, don't know if you were responding to Dean or me. In any event, can't speak as to the validity of your intra-family gifting program, but in one sense I suppose it's no different than giving to a local. However, I'm sure you'd be doing a little tap-dancing if you got stopped with 36 ducks, three total vehicle occupants and only one licensed hunter. Maybe you're right, but I wouldn't want to have to explain the gifting laws in that instance.

The more I think about it, I think there's sort of a "final destination" rule in there too. In other words, in the example you gave, all 36 are yours until you get home. When you get them home, their final destination, you might be okay giving them away to your non-hunting family members. If you give them to locals, then they're no longer yours because they reached their "final destination" and are no longer in your possession. Sounds like another great question for the G-Men that visit the site from time to time.

Also in your example, I think your math is a little off. Even if you're right in your gifting example, you'd have to consume 24 ducks (2.4 each day) to take limits each day. And, most nonresidents don't travel with an entourage of non-hunting companions. That's one reason 1307 didn't make a whole lot of sense to me. 1307 wouldn't have required that anyone hunt the whole 10 days, but if they did, there seemed to be some real reconciliation problems with the two day possession limit.

More to the point, our WW statute should be updated to address the SD and other dumpster situations.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

FACE, no, tags wouldn't be an enforcement panacia, but they'd help. To totally ignore the system, you'd have to take a chance on not accumulating and/or tagging your birds in the field (when you're under the scrutiny of hunters and wardens), not tagging them in transport back to your lodging and while at your lodging and/or continuing to hunt while you have tagged birds at your lodging, etc. Wouldn't keep the slob from being a slob, but would adds another powerful enforcement opportunity and mechanism and would help deter all but the really ballsey slobs.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Using tags would definetely shorten a hunters stay here.They have to be put on the leg in the field.So even if you eat them at say a camper...that tag is used up.Once they are all gone you cannot shoot anymore no matter what you did with them.If I can remember right I think we recieved something like 2 possession limits of tags.I know we usually came to ND twice and almost always had our tags used up after the second weekend.
As a kid I remember we would put our books together so everyone would use some...party hunt...until they were all gone.
It really is a pain...so unless there is a big problem with over shooting I would not be in favor of tags.


----------



## Monte Brent (Feb 18, 2003)

:******: I Can't believe that if that was mw i would turn them in , I was down in Texas hunting snow geese went 2 days shot 57 snows and blues between 3of us I cleaned every bird put on ice bought 2 coolers and shipped the meat back home . that is being just plain lazy i bet they were too busy drinking and playing cards . I don't know about anyone else out there but I believe in Karma they will get theirs someday .


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

What's the rules on shipping cleaned birds? Do you have to leave the head on and one wing?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It is either the head or 1 wing.That way you can yank out the breast and leave 1 wing attached.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

For detail on perhaps the most efficient way to clean birds and make them transprot ready click on the 'Game Bird Cleaning Tip' link on the Homepage of Nodak Outdoors. The method works really well on juveniles but you'll get a pretty good work out on mature birds.


----------

